# New Build - Check/Advice



## Hellfire (Dec 27, 2012)

So I just want to confirm a few details, I am making a new build for my brother for his Christmas/Birthday present, I don't have much of a budget and just wanted to confirm a few details and get recommendations before I go ahead and order. This is what I have designed/built at present and some details

*Build type:* Gaming PC
*Usage:* Medium/low heavy. Not full eye candy required, moderate gaming able to play current titles with med settings but will last a little while.
*Budget:* Since this is out of my pocket I am going for a budget of £300.00 GBP (with some leway) excluding GFX as he will have my hand me down Sapphire HD5850 toxic (maybe crossfire)

LIST:
*CASE: £31.95*
CiT Vantage Gaming Case Black HD Audio Black Inter...

*MOBO: £61.80*
MSI 970A-G46 Socket AM3+ 8 Channel Audio ATX Mothe...

*CPU: £70.80*
AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition 3.4GHz Socket A...

*RAM: £39.40*
Kingston Hyper X 8GB 1600MHz DDR3 CL9 DIMM (Kit of...

*HDD: £62.50*
Seagate 1TB Barracuda 3.5" SATA-III Hard Drive.. |...

*DVD rom: £11.06*
Samsung SH-118AB 18x DVD ROM Drive - Black | Ebuye...

*PSU: £49.98*
Powercool 750W Modular PSU | Ebuyer.com

£327.49 Total

Some of the prices have changed since I first did the list so I may adjust some parts slightly but opinions would be fantastic.


----------



## Dent1 (Dec 29, 2012)

Hellfire said:


> So I just want to confirm a few details, I am making a new build for my brother for his Christmas/Birthday present, I don't have much of a budget and just wanted to confirm a few details and get recommendations before I go ahead and order. This is what I have designed/built at present and some details
> 
> *Build type:* Gaming PC
> *Usage:* Medium/low heavy. Not full eye candy required, moderate gaming able to play current titles with med settings but will last a little while.
> ...




I have two issues with this build:


You can buy a Piledriver FX 6 core for £30 more, or a Bulldozer FX 6 core for £15 more.

Not sure now credible PowerCool is as far as PSUs, I wouldn't buy one. For £50 you can buy something better from OCZ, Antec or Thermaltake etc.

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CP-338-AM&groupid=701&catid=1967&subcat=1825
AMD FX-6 6100 Black Edition 6 Core 3.3Ghz Socket A...


----------



## Super XP (Dec 29, 2012)

I also agree with Dent1, go for the AMD FX 6300's for a fee more dollars. You vet yourself a newer, faster CPU.


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks, that looks beast, think I'll go for the 6100 (more than enough and is a Black edition so can OC with the multipliers easily) (if I need to OC it)

Any other suggestions, all in all she does seem a solid rig.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Dec 30, 2012)

Hellfire said:


> Thanks, that looks beast, think I'll go for the 6100 (more than enough and is a Black edition so can OC with the multipliers easily) (if I need to OC it)
> 
> Any other suggestions, all in all she does seem a solid rig.


As previously said, a power supply is not something you want to skimp out on. Use a reputable brand such as Antec, Seasonic, Corsair, etc. And also, this is just personal preference, but I would recommend a WD drive, as they are far more reliable than a Seagate.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 30, 2012)

If you decide to go the FX series .....

Corsair Vengeance 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 1866Mhz Memory ...

Squeak out just that little bit more for better ram.

Also here's what I think is a VERY nice case that you can swap out to justify the budget
Casecom JL-68 All Black Case | Ebuyer.com


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 30, 2012)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> As previously said, a power supply is not something you want to skimp out on. Use a reputable brand such as Antec, Seasonic, Corsair, etc. And also, this is just personal preference, but I would recommend a WD drive, as they are far more reliable than a Seagate.



I knew I forgot something, I decided to swap the PSU out, I have used/heard of powercool before but decided to go with a brand I know and love.

Swapping the PSU out for a Coolermaster series, I use CM myself and know/love their PSU's

With regards to the RAM I think I can swap out for the £2 without changing the case, it's not breaking the bank, plus I got a deal on a PSU so will get it under budget,


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Dec 30, 2012)

Edit: Didn't read the thread properly...


----------



## Dent1 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hellfire said:


> Thanks, that looks beast, think I'll go for the 6100.



Drop the case down the Casecom KSM-7288 and you'll save £15. Thus allowing you to buy the newer Piledriver FX 6300 opposed to the older Bulldozer FX 6100.

Casecom KSM-7288 Piano Black Mid Tower Case - 2x.....

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CP-338-AM&groupid=701&catid=1967&subcat=1825


Drop down the motherboard to the GA-78LMT-USB3 760G and you'll save £25.  Thus allowing you to get the Bulldozer FX 8 core.

EXDISPLAY Gigabyte GA-78LMT-USB3 760G Socket AM3+ ...

AMD Bulldozer FX-8 8120 3.1Ghz Socket AM3+ 8MB L3....

Drop down both the motherboard and case together and you can almost cover the newer Piledriver FX 8 core.

AMD FX-8320 3.5GHz Socket AM3+ 16MB Cache Retail B...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 31, 2012)

Dent1 said:


> Drop down the motherboard to the GA-78LMT-USB3 760G and you'll save £25.  Thus allowing you to get the Bulldozer FX 8 core.
> 
> EXDISPLAY Gigabyte GA-78LMT-USB3 760G Socket AM3+ ...



Eeee gad. I wouldn't trust that board paired with either the 8120 or 8320


----------



## DarkOCean (Dec 31, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Eeee gad. I wouldn't trust that board paired with either the 8120 or 8320



i see fireworks and its not from the new year's party.


----------



## xenocide (Dec 31, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Eeee gad. I wouldn't trust that board paired with either the 8120 or 8320



Not to mention that motherboard is a tiny pile of shit...


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 31, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Eeee gad. I wouldn't trust that board paired with either the 8120 or 8320





xenocide said:


> Not to mention that motherboard is a tiny pile of shit...



I agree, in fact I would recommend a motherboard with a little more VRM power than 4+1 power if you're planning on overclocking or running a 8-core CPU.


----------



## claylomax (Dec 31, 2012)

Here you have the same hard drive £10 cheaper.
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/1tb-seagate-st1000dm003-barracuda-720014-sata-6gb-s-7200rpm-64mb-cache-8ms-ncq-oem
P.D: Actually it's £51 on Today Only.


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 31, 2012)

Shit, the way this rig is working it is going to be better than mine,

I'm tempted to buy the mobo/processor and swap it out with mine and give him the hand-me-downs :/  but in al seriousness I made some revisions, checked against the two largest suppliers in the UK for computer parts and created side by side price lists.

Some variations between the two etc but a price drop and performance increase with a modest price increase.

If I do say so myself that is a kick ass rig for a LOW LOW price.




	REVISION		Supplier: ebuyer.com

		PRICE:	
	CASE:	£31.95	CIT Vantage case + 4 x 120mm case fans
	MOBO:	£58.75	MSI 970 G46
	CPU:	£114.77	AMD FX 8120 3.1ghz x 8 cores
	RAM:	£35.99	Corsair Vengeance 8GB 1600
	HDD:	£77.99	Seagate 1TB Barracuda 64MB Cache
	DVD:	£11.06	Samsung DVD R/W
	PSU:	£46.95	Coolermaster GX 600W PSU

	Total:	£377.46	

	REVISION		Supplier: scan.co.UK

		PRICE:	
	CASE:	£29.98	CIT Jupiter V2 2x 120mm case fans
	MOBO:	£57.56	MSI 970 G46
	CPU:	£117.37	AMD FX 8120 3.1ghz x 8 cores
	RAM:	£30.96	Corsair Vengeance 8GB 1600
	HDD:	£53.33	Seagate 1TB Barracude 64MB Cache
	DVD:	£12.95	Samsung DVD R/W
	PSU:	£52.32	Corsair CX 600W PSU

	Total:	£354.47	
I am thinking of keeping the vantage case and order the rest from scan, I am unsure about the Mobo as I have usually used ASUS and personally steer clear of Gigabyte due to a bad experience BUT I following recommendations I will use them again


----------



## claylomax (Dec 31, 2012)

Hellfire said:


> Shit, the way this rig is working it is going to be better than mine,
> 
> I'm tempted to buy the mobo/processor and swap it out with mine and give him the hand-me-downs :/  but in al seriousness I made some revisions, checked against the two largest suppliers in the UK for computer parts and created side by side price lists.
> 
> ...



Did you get the hdd already? check my previous post, it's £51 on Scan. Sorry I didn't see you have two lists there. Why not considering this psu?:
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/600w-silverstone-strider-sst-st60f-es-80-eff-80-plus-sli-crossfire-eps-12v-quiet-fan-atx-v23-psu
It's £45 on Today Only and it's a Silverstone.


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 31, 2012)

Not used Silverstone myself, I know CM/Corsair PSU's personally so not experience, better safe than sorry

I wont be ordering at once, it will be a bulk order all at once in a week or so when I order my 7970 for my rig,

I know the prices are/slash change due to offers

Right, I wanna step down on the CPU, my brother doesn't need a 8 CORE CPU and I would rather safe some cash, which CPU's would you recommend for moderate gaming and think it is a bit overkill, I mean if it were my own rig, yeah but it isn't


----------



## claylomax (Dec 31, 2012)

Silverstone makes very good psu's; anyway on scan you can get a phenom ii x6 1045 for £82. If you're going to order in a week, make sure you check the Today Only section so you can save a few quid.


----------



## Dent1 (Dec 31, 2012)

xenocide said:


> Not to mention that motherboard is a tiny pile of shit...





JrRacinFan said:


> Eeee gad. I wouldn't trust that board paired with either the 8120 or 8320


It isnt the ideal board (old chipset) but skimping on the board is a good method to affording a faster processor, and the processor is where the performance is at.



Hellfire said:


> Right, I wanna step down on the CPU, my brother doesn't need a 8 CORE CPU and I would rather safe some cash, which CPU's would you recommend for moderate gaming and think it is a bit overkill, I mean if it were my own rig, yeah but it isn't



Fair enough. Get the 6 core, bit reluctant on the x6 1045 because aren't unlocked and generally don't overclock as high as the Piledriver and Bulldozer variants.


----------



## Hellfire (Jan 1, 2013)

Dent1 said:


> It isnt the ideal board (old chipset) but skimping on the board is a good method to affording a faster processor, and the processor is where the performance is at.
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough. Get the 6 core, bit reluctant on the x6 1045 because aren't unlocked and generally don't overclock as high as the Piledriver and Bulldozer variants.



Yeah, I thought this, maybe a x4/6 fx series CPU, it won't be used to OC at all.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 1, 2013)

Dent1 said:


> but skimping on the board is a good method to affording a faster processor



Also a good way to burn the board too.


----------



## xenocide (Jan 1, 2013)

JrRacinFan said:


> Also a good way to burn the board too.



My thoughts exactly.  I'd take an FX-6300 and decent MSI 970 ATX over an FX-8320 and a really low end Gigabyte 760G mATX...


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 1, 2013)

Do not Buy that PSU its garbage
get something quality from either corsiar antec Be quiet NZXT OCZ
the power supply is not something you cheap out on cheap power supplys blow up and they tend to take everything else with it when they go


----------



## Hellfire (Jan 1, 2013)

OneMoar said:


> motherboard is questionable psu is also questionable I would't use that PSU never heard of powercool it will probly catch fire



Thanks, revised list changing the PSU, as for motherboard if was actually on a recommendation for a good but affordable board.. will look into it


----------



## Hellfire (Jan 2, 2013)

REVISION		Supplier:	
www.scan.co.uk


		PRICE:		LINK:	
	CASE:	£32.03	CIT Vantage case + 4 x 120mm fans	Click Here	
	MOBO:	£57.56	MSI 970 G46	Click Here	
	CPU:	£92.92	AMD FX 4300 Black Edition 4x core	Click Here	
	RAM:	£35.74	Corsair Vengeance 8GB DDR3 1600	Click Here	
	HDD:	£70.78	Seagate 2TB Barracuda 64MB Cache	Click Here	
	DVD:	£12.95	Liteon IHAS124-04	Click Here	
	PSU:	£47.52	Silverstone Strider 600W	Click Here	
	WIRELESS:	£12.90	Dynamode 11n	Click Here	

	Total:	£362.40			


final rendition i think. thanks.guys


----------



## Dent1 (Jan 2, 2013)

JrRacinFan said:


> Also a good way to burn the board too.



You mean burn a board with a CPU that is supported?



Hellfire said:


> REVISION		Supplier:
> www.scan.co.uk
> 
> 
> ...






Looks good overall, except your CPU choice makes no sense. 

The FX 6 core Bulldozer is £8 cheaper.

The FX 6 core Piledriver is only £8 more.




AMD FX-6 6100 Black Edition 6 Core 3.3Ghz Socket A...
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CP-338-AM&groupid=701&catid=1967&subcat=1825


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 3, 2013)

Dent1 said:


> You mean burn a board with a CPU that is supported?



Yup.


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 3, 2013)

Dent1 said:


> The FX 6 core Piledriver is only £8 more.


+1: Get the FX-6300, it's a great deal and it doesn't cost much more than what you already have lined up. You're still holding on to that 95-watt TDP too.


----------



## Hellfire (Jan 3, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> +1: Get the FX-6300, it's a great deal and it doesn't cost much more than what you already have lined up. You're still holding on to that 95-watt TDP too.



Okay, I was looking at these, I was informed that going for a X4 Piledriver would be better than a X6 Bulldozer due to the initial problems with bulldozer, The other thing is I know it's only a LITTLE bit but I am already over £50.00 over budget (£300 initial budget) 

My brother isn't going to be using it for anything that would even utilize the six cores, I don't think there is much which would use all four, I figured a higher clock speed per core with them being used is better than a lower clock speed and 2x cores being unused. remember I cannot OC this rig as the user will not have a clue and it's being run on stock cooling.


I "might" stretch for the extra £8.00 on scan for the FX6300 but as a present it's already become expensive.


----------



## Dent1 (Jan 3, 2013)

Hellfire said:


> Okay, I was looking at these, I was informed that going for a X4 Piledriver would be better than a X6 Bulldozer due to the initial problems with bulldozer




Piledriver is only slightly faster than Bulldozer core per core, the two extra cores on the Bulldozer X6 would more than compensate. Also as developers begin to take advantage of multi threading you'll see the performance of the Piledriver X4 decrease whilst the Bulldozer X6 will increase which means you'll be less likely to upgrade sooner.



Hellfire said:


> I don't think there is much which would use all four, I figured a higher clock speed per core with them being used is better than a lower clock speed and 2x cores being unused. remember I cannot OC this rig as the user will not have a clue and it's being run on stock cooling.



There are alot of games utilising 4 cores.

If you're not overclocking drop the motherboard down £8 and use the saving on the Piledriver X6.


----------



## Hellfire (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks Dent,

I think what I am going to do is give him the price for the £300 rig and get him to pay for the extras which seem more than fair, I will recommend the 6300 piledriver but the decission will be down to him,

If it was for myself, for what I use my rig for I'd have chosen the 8core PSU with all the trimmings,


----------

